# friday nite bite



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Anyone going to be out either 72nd or gold coast friday night? I plan on hitting 72nd around 9p.m. I'll be on 68, if your willing to share info.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I am going to 72nd tonight Fish on might go tommorow also, got a birthday party to go to so I can't make it tommorow which sucks becuase I have a feeling tommorow will be better than today, I guess I will find out, tommorow is looking like rain though.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i plan being out Both nights... Tonight with Kgone and Friday nite with my dad and uncle!

give me shout out!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there yesterday about 5:00PM since I had a couple of hours to kill. There were about 10 guys fishing but nothing coming in that early.
They said it was slow so far this week but last week the walleyes were hitting pretty good. 
The gulls were everywhere snapping up the shad that were slammed on the rocks by the waves.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good to know I plan on trolling the rocks, I guess clown has been good in Huron, we'll see what happens I can't wait to dump our boards and watch those glow stick go shooting back, hopefully sinking back. :B


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw E 10-20 and NE 10-20 2 or less tomorrow, Dont see how thats possible also rain. I'll be out one of the 2 hopefully :T


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The latest.
911 AM EDT THU OCT 26 2006

THIS AFTERNOON...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING EAST.
PARTLY CLOUDY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.TONIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS. MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE
OF RAIN SHOWERS...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.
FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 10 TO
20 KNOTS. RAIN SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.
FRIDAY NIGHT...EAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST. RAIN
SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

that E going NE 10-20 will be more like 3s and 4's not 1-3, East not so bad out of 72nd but NE may suck.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Peerless drove by the lake he said a ton of guys are out perch fishing, man I can't wait to get out on the water, looking at the forcast for the weekend I hope tonight is good who knows when we will be able to get out again.

NE at 72nd is the worst those rollers head straight into the cut, tough troll in the Noreasters.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Called Shines today about 1:00 p.m.

Good News: They have emerald shiners

Bad news: slow bite

MikeC


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It's pretty murky out there, perch don't see that good anyways dirty water doesn't help.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

let's just get out ..........man i cannot wait to leave this office.. and get soem lines wet!

good luck to all... 

hope some on has a perch report by tomarrow afternoon!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a perch report for you Frank I will tell you alll about it when I see you at 6:48:34 SHARP at 72nd street ramp. 

I know I cannot wait to wet some lines too, don't lose any big fish tonight or you will ONLY drive and net fish, we're not losing any fish tonight GOT IT. LOL


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

And that is all we did is wet lines , wash a few lures....burn alittel fuel.....

Debating on tonight!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The wave report looks better for tonight, but it looks like we'll pay for it with a boat washing. A friday night off work fishing is still better than the alternative! (I'm a third shifter-who gets stuck with a lot of mandatory friday nights) 

Fishon: Where did you try? What programs? Do you answer to "fishon" on the radio?.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Tomb I fished with Fishon yesterday as always we are tag team partners, we fished along the wall, inside the horse shoe, out in the open water and toward the hospital in shallow water by shore east of dike 14. we fished everywhere pretty much. I ran a bunch of stuff, 2 F18's, HJ 12 and 14's, glass shad raps, floating rouges, rip sticks, anywhere from 10-100 back. They are just are not biting. I had some friends over at gold coast and nothing caught over there either, one fish was taken 60 back clown by another guy I know. If I could do it all over again I would have fished Lorain or Huron. conditions are right and water looks good, this crazy weather pattern has these fish messed up a little bit I think, it's been blowing for two weeks, they might never fire in Cleveland.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

oh by the way yes i do..... respond to "Fish On"... or yeah out "hey, Frank"...

and a thank you to my spokes person, Kgone........LOL


Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No problem buddy, I tend to do that on this site from time to time LOL, hey he might as well ask me I ran the program and put all the lure on and ran the boards.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try a hair west. In between the launch and the lighthouse to in front of the power plant behind the breakwall. That's where we took our fish this time last year. I'm not looking for eaters, a few fish that make the board dissapear is good enough for me.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good luck maybe another day of calm waters will turn them on, the eyes are around they just have lockjaw, maybe try running some deep divers I didn't try any of those.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I won't get to find out. My partner cancelled on me due to excessive rain. Hopefully I'll have another friday night off soon. If so I'll try then. Good luck Frank, also Kevin next time your out.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Tomb....

didnt get out either.......... hopefully next week....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry to here that fishon, I'll post again when I get a chance to go.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Im still kinda scratching my head over Thursday, figured it would have been better. I ran a glow RR and didnt do anthing. Whats up with the plastic in the water?? That fish came right as we were getting ready to pull the lines. Now I have to troubleshoot my Trollmaster and VHF problems before I get out again. I didnt realize how much I love the T-master until I couldnt use the last 2 times out. I hear its been fair to good further west so that may be the next stop for me.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> I hear its been fair to good further west so that may be the next stop for me.


 Come west.......


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey BThomas,

I was surprised to learn my livewell pump knocks out my Trollmaster. I'm not sure if it's the recirculate or actual l/w pump though and it doesn't always do it. I haven't spent tons of time on it, but I think if the l/w or recirc is already running and then I try a Trollmaster program it won't respond. Turn that l/w off and back in business. Senstive little gem, lol.


MikeC


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> Im still kinda scratching my head over Thursday, figured it would have been better. I ran a glow RR and didnt do anthing. Whats up with the plastic in the water?? That fish came right as we were getting ready to pull the lines. Now I have to troubleshoot my Trollmaster and VHF problems before I get out again. I didnt realize how much I love the T-master until I couldnt use the last 2 times out. I hear its been fair to good further west so that may be the next stop for me.




What is your TrollMaster doing, or not doing?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thursday nite, east side of the rocks off Spitzer @ Lorain, 10 FOW, 2 limits of eyes.

Just got the report last nite from a buddy of mine. He said when they were netting them, you could see 3 and 4 walleye still busting the school. Didn't give details as far as pattern or technique, but at least we know they're in. Did say the water was muddy.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Wannabitawerm, were they trolling or fishing off the rocks?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

The trollmaster just cut out, no power so Im hoping a fuse popped or somehow just came disconnected to the power source. Also the live well quit working 2 trips ago before the Trollmaster. I know with the last crestliner I had to replace the pump after the 1st season- the boat was back at the wonderful dealer(ha ha) last week and he had a list of things to fix and the livewell pump was not one of them. Anyone know a good civil lawyer that likes to get ugly with people like the dealership Im dealing with? This is the most expensive headache Ive ever had and it wont go away! Boat was delivered in April of this past year and has been back 3 times for alot of the same problem and its still not fixed right.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i say we whack em...


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Brian is there a lemon law on boats? I can only imagine how POed you must be. You spend that kind of money and the dealer cannot even fix whats broken? 

Scott


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Scott,
You have no idea how pissed off I am, short of driving to Parma and giving this guy some wall to wall counseling I dont know what to do. 

Im pretty sure there is a lemon law for boats, I need to do some checking with a lawyer to see if its worth pursuing. The dealer's cronie is coming to my house to fix the livewell apparently.


----------



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

Brian,
I own a boat like yours. It is a 2001 Fisher 19ft alum. 3.0 I/O tracker marine. I cut the shrinkwrap off of it at the dealership. Everything on that boat has broken from pumps, lights, carpet, wiring, trim, motor and finally the hull. It spent 7 of the first 12 months of its life at the marina. Oh, I forgot the windshield fell off 2.5 miles out from the Huron River into the lake. I got to the point I would get 2 dozen Tim Horton doughnuts and 12 coffees and lie in the showroom reading the newspaper and feed everyone. I told them I had 3 weeks vacation time and I would spend it here. On day 2 the owner asked me why I was here and I told him I am not leaving until you fix my boat. So they fixed it. A new custom fab front motor mount assembly that I designed and drew up since the factory (tracker marine) couldnt do it. My hull now has over 17 leaks in it. It is non riveted alum hull and it gets cracks the size of a hair all over the boat. The factory stated my live forever hull lifetime warranty was void since I hit a submerged tree at lake Cumberland and damaged the out drive.(not hull) Fine print stated if boat is in any accident whatsoever the warranty is void. So I then sued the insurance company for an additional 16,800. since the manf. stated it was from an accident. I won thank God. Now I have a 22,000 piece of junk on the side of my house. I bought a used 1989 22 ft Larson so I could fish at Erie since my new piece of junk can only travel on inland water, when its warm enough to just ditch it, let it sink and swim safely to shore.
I knew the dealership and the manufacture could care less if my boat worked, I became a nuisance to both in my quest to fish.
You are not alone brother. I feel your pain!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I hope things work out for ya Brian....

if not we go to my plan...


Frank


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fishon, the way you guys talk of keilbasa and pirogi's(sp?) I would have guessed polish or Slovak, not Italian

Scott


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Me and Fishon are both polish, I look polish Frank does look Italian, but he's not...fools everyone.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Polish mafia! look out !


LOL


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Me and Fishon are both polish, I look polish Frank does look Italian, but he's not...fools everyone.



What exactly does a Polish person look like and how are they distinguishable from an Italian ? 

Oh and by the way the boat was put away on Saturday, you don't need a boat to catch them eye's !


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't believe these dealers and the manufacturers would risk their reputations by screwing you guys around. They must realize that word is going to get around of the treatment that you are recieving. When I'm in the market for another boat someday it sure won't be a Fisher or a Crestliner.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice catch Krusty! was that off the piers? or the rocks recently?


I think what he means(kgone) is most Polish people or of decent have lightto fair skin and hair and eyes...

i am completely opposite..... fool alot of people of my nationality due to way i look, dress, and even the name.... 

No biggie........


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

fishon said:


> Nice catch Krusty! was that off the piers? or the rocks recently?
> 
> 
> I think what he means(kgone) is most Polish people or of decent have lightto fair skin and hair and eyes...
> ...



Ahh I'm just pullin' your chains about the Polish people thing, I'm a German Hillbilly !  

A buddy of mine has lake front property and allows us to fish there in the fall / spring from the shoreline, these were caught last Friday evening. Biggest fish was 8.5 lbs.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't want exact location ? But approx. where west ,east ? City would be nice ? Thanks !!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Good Job!


i knew i should of went west on Fri with the boat... despite the rain...

mabey this weekend than......


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

nice fish krustydawg, i've been out twice an have yet to pull an eye at the light house


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> Don't want exact location ? But approx. where west ,east ? City would be nice ? Thanks !!!


Look at my location posted to the left under my avatar. Fish have been caught from Catawba, Lakeside, Huron and everywhere between. No real secret.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

fishon said:


> Good Job!
> 
> 
> i knew i should of went west on Fri with the boat... despite the rain...
> ...


Yeah, it rained the entire time we were out there, but catching some eyes helps you forget about the cold and wet !


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice fish Krusty!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Krusty you and fishon must be using that Polish math as well
i.e. two guys daily limit of 6 times 2 = 12, I see 13 fish in that
picture,lol.
It is a beauty of a catch thats for sure,congrats and may I live to make a catch like that


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Krusty you and fishon must be using that Polish math as well
> i.e. two guys daily limit of 6 times 2 = 12, I see 13 fish in that
> picture,lol.
> It is a beauty of a catch thats for sure,congrats and may I live to make a catch like that


Takes one person to take the picture there Dude (which was me) ! Now you do the math ! Wait I will do it for you 6X3=18 and I do see 13 fish in that picture hmmmm. Thanks for the refresher course on the regulations though.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Gosh Krusty I was just teasing,didn't mean to offend you and darn sure never meant to have a refreasher course on regs,i never come close to limit like that,just dream about catches like that one.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Gosh Krusty I was just teasing,didn't mean to offend you and darn sure never meant to have a refreasher course on regs,i never come close to limit like that,just dream about catches like that one.


Poaching is not something to even joke about IMO and I do not want my name associated with the word, joking or not. Hit the shoreline in the next month or so and turn your dreams into reality !


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

fishon said:


> ...I think what he means(kgone) is most Polish people or of decent have light to fair skin and hair and eyes......


Light to Fair skin.... Check
Light to fair hair..... I'm pretty much light in the hair...or were you talking about color?
Light to Fair eyes....extrememly light...haven't caught one in a long time...

Color Socks... White (is there any other color?)
Bowling Balls... 2
Frankie Yankovich Albums...3
Kielbasa Recipies.... 2

Yup....I guess that make me something......

Went to the east side of the river after trick or Treating (7-9:30) .....Nothing.....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a tattoo of a polish eagle on my right forearm, that's how you know I am polish, plus the red and white ranger, red raingear, red hats and jackets. We are not hard to miss and neither is our Polish Minnow 621


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I have a tattoo of a polish eagle on my right forearm,... and neither is our Polish Minnow 621


You want to know the funniest part...No matter how much we brag, there is one member who bets us "Hands Down"... and that's *LECKIG*.. He is truely OGF's "Fishing Pole"....  

We need a "Poles with Poles Outing" one day....I 'll bring the kielbasa (you like fresh or smoked?)! ! !


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey I want in on that all Pole outing also. With a last name like Wojtowicz ! Can I come ?? Since you have the Kielbasi I'll bring the homemade Piergios !! Potato or cabbage ??
Wojo


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

Geez...I haven't seen this many fishing poles in one place since I visited the Zebco factory!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a polish friend Wojo, last name is different but close, Frank is hard to beat on poles he speaks it fluidly and everything, I don't speak just know all the good swear words and phrases. Yeah we should put together a polish walleye trip off the rocks after the boat gets put away. 

PS: both smoked and fresh is good with me Frank


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Can't speak a single word of it. My Father can At least he used to ,78 now but I bet he still can. Can Remember the Grandfather would only speak Polish, Very rairly would he use english. Grandparents both came from Krackow (sp) Poland. Where John Paul (Pope) was from. Sure the rocks sound good ? Buy my Kielbasi from Peter's in Garfield Hts. As close to homemade as it gets.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My grandparents are both from there, they actually met the president, I have a book that they game me personally signed by him, I forgot what his name was but pretty cool to have something like that. Both my parents where born here in the US but both speak polish I wish I had went to polish school with Frank as we grew up right around the corner from each other and have known each other since I was born as he is a couple years older than me. Our fathers where fishing friends and our grandparents where drinkin buddies. 3rd generation friends between us, brothers from another mother we say. I really never fished from the rocks with any success as I am always in the boat but maybe we can just take 2 of you guys on the boat with us before we put it away, only have room for 4 guys and that's a bit cramped but a night bite can be done with ease. I'll talk to Frank this weekend while fishing and see what we might be able to put together, if we are on the boat we can feast on polish food while fishing, alot easier than on shore.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> .Buy my Kielbasi from Peter's in Garfield Hts. As close to homemade as it gets.


I make my own.. and that is the only place that I will buy it from....Best smokies in the world ! ! ! ! !

hearttxp... check your PM's....


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Jawrowski's!!! 


i never been to petes....

i always bring smokies on the boat!!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> Can't speak a single word of it. My Father can At least he used to ,78 now but I bet he still can. Can Remember the Grandfather would only speak Polish, Very rairly would he use english. *Grandparents both came from Krackow (sp) Poland. Where John Paul (Pope) was from.* Sure the rocks sound good ? Buy my Kielbasi from Peter's in Garfield Hts. As close to homemade as it gets.


Actually, John Paul II was born in Wadowice in southern Poland. He attended college in Kraków.

My grandparents all emigrated from eastern Slovakia...but homemade keilbasa is a staple in our house too  .


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

many woman like my Keilbasa too!!.....LOL







Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I knew you where going to flip it one way or another to crack some sort of joke, never a dull moment with Fishon!!, believe me NEVER...

Wanna play hide the kielbasa? great question to ask a lady or if she has any polish in her, if she replies no, say....want some ...LMAO.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

thats one of my favorite lines too... its worked a cuople times as well!


i love me! lol


Frank


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Stoshu said:


> You want to know the funniest part...No matter how much we brag, there is one member who bets us "Hands Down"... and that's *LECKIG*.. He is truely OGF's "Fishing Pole"....
> 
> We need a "Poles with Poles Outing" one day....I 'll bring the kielbasa (you like fresh or smoked?)! ! !


thank you! I sure can fix some bigos and zurek as well, the real stuff!

ps did I mention I have some serious amount of polish vodka waiting for a good day?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

fishon said:


> many woman like my Keilbasa too!!.....LOL
> 
> 
> Frank



hahaha, make sure to spell it right too


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder why all Polish names end with "ski"? Do you suppose it's because they don't know how to spell toboggan?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> I wonder why all Polish names end with "ski"? Do you suppose it's because they don't know how to spell toboggan?


I knew it was just a matter of time before the jokes started flying !


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

fishon said:


> thats one of my favorite lines too... its worked a cuople times as well!
> 
> 
> i love me! lol
> ...


here is another one:

-Do you have any Polish in you?
-"no" she answers
-do you want some?


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

leckig said:


> ...ps did I mention I have some serious amount of polish vodka waiting for a good day?


That could be some serious trouble...  

When my grandmother passed away, we found a small bottle of vodka that she must have brought back after her last trip to see family. All of the grandsons did a shot in her memory....That stuff tasted like shoe polish .. I've had moonshine that's tasted better  . We estimated the bottle at about 25 years old.... and back in the day we used to drink Luksusowa like it was water


----------

